# All kinds of knitting patterns



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/allpatterns.htm


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! That is quite a selection of vintage patterns, great stitches... a knitter's paradise. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting ~ great patterns xx


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow - so many patterns - thanks for sharing


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as I knit for charity sot copied scarf for winter. JW


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, lots of ideas to keep a body busy for years!!!!!!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

what a great site - thanks for sharing


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Great site! Thank you, Windbeam.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Saved! Thank you!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very neat site - something for everyone - thanks!!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great site! Thank you!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! :shock: 

Thank you and wow!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Amazing-thanks so much.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for posting this site. I especially liked the list of many flower ideas that you could make from small and square looms


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Greatly appreciated !!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

great site - thanks!


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

There are some great patterns. I'm trying to learn new stitches and don't want to commit to a huge project so I'm knitting scarves and shawls. Thank you


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/allpatterns.htm


Thank you---Great Links


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Great site.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting that site. So many patterns and so many different things to make.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for the link, found some nice patterns.


----------

